# Semen analysis 101



## Racecar (May 19, 2005)

A quick summary of what's going on with us...My dh has a vasectomy when our son was very young (about a year old). It was his deal and his freak out. I had my own freak out when ds was about 4 and we got the vasectomy reversed in late October. I got preg. right away and then miscarried at about 9 weeks. It totally sucked. Because of the quick HUZZAH pregnancy, we never got a post-VR semen analysis. His boys were back in action we thought. 'Cept now it's been since December and no rumblings of BFP, at this point.

I called my VR doc and the office folks said they'd resend us the scrips for the SA. I asked where we could go (the VR docs are out of town) and she said, call y our insurance company and see who they recommend. Sounds logical. I call Cigna and they say at first, well, you wouldn't qualify for anything since you had the vasectomy done. I said we had it reversed and we need to know where to go to recieve an SA to determine it's success. They hem and haw and give me two names of RE's and those numbers are out of service/fax numbers! So, I'm thinking I may have to go it alone without insurance company help in order to get this information.

I need to know specifically, how much money does a SA cost approx.? I'm looking for a Kruger scale (?) with all the specifics like morphology, etc. I'm thinking I need to go specificially to a fertility clinic/RE since this isn't the sort of thing that is done in a, say, Quest Diagnositics clinic? I just feel a bit adrift at this point and would love to know who you all dealt with this first step. Thanks!


----------



## harmoni (Jun 25, 2006)

I read in a few places that semen analysis cost around $100.
Harmoni


----------



## funnygrace (May 24, 2005)

I'd just ask your family doc, your ob/gyn, or or Vas reversal doc for the names of places again and not go through your insurance company. I think my dp's just cost about $125 and wouldn't have been covered by either of our insurances. I got the scrip from my ob/gyn and on it was the name of a clinic. The clinic is kind of like a Quest diagnostic and was right near the drs. office.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

In the lab I work, it is $82 (with a 60% discount if paid that day







)

I would try your mw/ob for recom about labs. It's a fairly common test these days. One problem with this sort of test is the fresher the better...KWIM? Keep the swimmers warm for the best results and QUICKLY get them to the testing site.


----------



## Racecar (May 19, 2005)

Thanks ya'll. I got him an appt. at a Quest lab on Friday. We'll see!


----------

